# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Classified search question - mandolin tuners

## Sperry

Hello,

I've tried several times to search for mandolin parts-only. Specifically, Waverly machine heads. F-style tuners. But it brings up instruments, not parts.

Is there a way to search for parts-only, or is nothing coming up because nothing is currently for sale?

Thank you!

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Tuners, parts, etc. should be in the Mandolin Accessories category. I try to go through once a day and reclassify ads not in the correct category but don't always get to it. If you use the Advanced Search you can drill down in just the Mandolin Accessories category. I tried just now using only the term _tuner_ and found some Waverly gear. Less is more in most search engines, the Classifieds included--we aren't Google or we'd be out on a yacht in the ocean--no I'd probably still be running this thing. Also, there are only 139 ads in the Mandolin Accessories category right now so it's pretty easy to just look at in what's called Full View for Mandolin Accessories and scan for what you're looking for. Hope that helps.

----------

Sperry

----------


## Sperry

> Hope that helps.


It does indeed! Thank you!

And a big shout-out to Lawrence KS. I motored off the interstate for drive through town en route to Wilson for camping and CzechFest a few months back.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Waverly tuners come up rarely and generally sell very fast. Generally you have to bump into them soon after they are posted.

----------


## Sperry

Maybe I'll eventually speak with a guy who uses 6-8 guitar sets a month. I'm guessing he has an inside line to the company, and probably has a few mandolin sets in a back cupboard. 

Wow, look what I found! *Custom Made Mandolin String Winder*
https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/134193

The first guy to change strings outside the factory probably did this; barely larger than 1 x 3 pinheads in size, but still ...

I'll make it disappear with about 15 minutes focused effort, and going forward, all of the nicks and scratches will be Mine! ALL MINE!  :Grin:

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I made my own with a Jim Dunlop winder, a saw and some super glue

----------

Sperry

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> And a big shout-out to Lawrence KS. I motored off the interstate for drive through town en route to Wilson for camping and CzechFest a few months back.


I grew up about 40 miles from Wilson. It's a remarkably diverse area with towns like Wilson that was originally all Czech, Victoria almost all Volga German, Damar (French), Bogue (African American) and Russell--20 miles from the old farm we no longer own that my great, great grandparents homesteaded-- which I think is an old Indian word for "boring." Lots of Russian and other eastern European names populate the area. I bused 10 miles one way to high school in Paradise (it wasn't). Of course the area is rife with sights not to be missed like the "world's almost largest bale of twine," the Garden of Eden and more. And that massive world's largest Czech egg in Wilson is not to be missed. But the most interesting in a way is the massive churches built by hand from native limestone. They stand the test of time for sure and there's one in almost every town.

Wouldn't trade growing up there for anything. Couldn't pull me back with teams of horses. There's a saying in the city where I live that goes: "I'm not from Kansas, I'm from Lawrence." Better stop right there!

----------

